# Word of the day: Anglosphere



## RubyK (May 3, 2021)

*Anglosphere*: English-speaking countries considered collectively (the United Kingdom, the United States, Canada, Australia, and New Zealand, and Ireland).

Unfortunately, the Anglosphere has been stricken by a viral pandemic. Other countries have been affected also, but I wanted to use Anglosphere in a sentence.


----------



## ohioboy (May 3, 2021)

Muttley the dog.


----------



## horseless carriage (May 3, 2021)

RubyK said:


> AnglosphereEnglish-speaking countries considered collectively (the United Kingdom, the United States, Canada, Australia, and New Zealand, and Ireland).


You have missed out a few, much too long to list there another fifty four countries where English is the official language. Some countries, like India, have more than one language, not simply a dialect but completely different languages, so they have adopted English as a unifying language. I don't know if it's the rule today, but there was a time in India when you had to speak English to enter the legal system, politics, the armed forces and so many more. Here's that list of Anglosphere countries:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_...itories_where_English_is_an_official_language


----------



## SetWave (May 3, 2021)

And in today's weather, anglospheric conditions are garbled.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 3, 2021)

I like to stick to anglosphere countries, otherwise I struggle to understand people.


----------



## Rosemarie (May 3, 2021)

I think, rather than arguing about which countries have English as their official language, it is more accurate to refer to the Anglosphere as being those countries where white Europeans have settled.


----------



## Dana (May 4, 2021)

_
Interesting to know that the Anglosphere countries share some cultural traits that still persist today, because of historic links._


----------

